# How to train a cat that doesn't like treats....?!



## mummiesofRio (Oct 25, 2009)

Our kitten is 11 weeks old & at the moment, we have no need to train him for anything at the moment, he's litter trained & has a lovely temperament overall (touch wood this doesn't change!!.) 

However, we're going to be training him to wear a harness & lead soon & want to praise him when he gets it right. Only problem is, he really doesn't like treats....we've tried salmon drops, cat-nip drops, the ones that look like white chocolate, fish chews & the flavoured stick treats....he sniffs them & then walks away....nothing....no interest whatsoever!! In fact, he even gagged at a couple of them 

What's the best way to train a cat that doesn't like treats?!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

The best treats my cats get is cooked chicken, they all go mad for it


----------



## mummiesofRio (Oct 25, 2009)

hmm that's one of the very few things we haven't tried! thank you for that idea


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

i will 2nd cooked chicken as treats


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

all cats love ham ,well all mine have or crab sticks they go berserk for them


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

defo ham - mine love it and make a bee line for fridge everytime I get the ham out


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

sheldon loves prawns and tux loves ham.

you jst have to find somethin he does like but that you dnt give to him alot.


----------



## mandandruby (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah my cats go nuts for human food.. especially cheese!! I could probably pursuade my cat to do the washing up with a bribe of cheddar!!


----------



## mandandruby (Jun 16, 2009)

But i have to ask.. why will he have to go on a lead??


----------



## PrincessDobbie (May 16, 2012)

My cat is the exact same, exceot I've been trying for 8 months, even dried pure fish, tuna, chicken, red meat, not even wet food is good enough for him! Once he did eat shrimp, and I thought I had it but the next time I went to give it to him he sniffed it and walked off. He just doesn't like anything except for his food, not even "kitten milk"! I have no idea what to do anymore, and I need him to start responding to me, especially with "come".


----------



## aussieguy (Nov 13, 2014)

Is the best suggestion to keep trying different random things? My little ragdoll kitty is and a half old now and we've never been able to find anything we can use for training her.

I've pretty much given up and think that I'll never be able to train her to sit on my lap and be a happy little lap kitty that loves pats.


----------

